# Now I have a dankung axe hunter...



## Linus1308 (Nov 14, 2013)

I made a trade with SmilingFury.
He has got some fork blanks from me.
From him I have a dankung axe hunter get.
I was very happy about that and I'll keep the slingshot as something very special for me.
I also have got tubes, ribbon and a beautiful supershure pouch from him.
Thanks buddy it has given me a lot of fun with you to trade and and i hope that we will often hear in the future from each other.
Cheers my friend,
Linus


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice trade! That shooter is a nice one.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Those Chinese style forks are sharp looking.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy your new dankung shooter, that was a good trade !!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Enjoy it bro! 
Those looped 1745 tubes have plenty of power in them. I hope the length was right. Just in case that is why I sent the extra stuff , so you could re-tie a new set if you didnt like the ones I made, hehe. I really like the forks you sent, plenty of room to carve! I can't wait until our next trade buddy.

Be well,
SF


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just got myself one too but mine may be a knockoff . None the less it took a little getting used to but once i did turn out to be very nice shooter i even scored my first kill with it yesterday . Stung a rabbit in the foot the other day . He fine funny watching him jump. I carry it in my my pocket everyday now. It has 1842 looped tubes a great marble chucker enjoy it youre going to be impresed


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

The first slingshot i bought was a cheap clone of this,but i love the fork handle & "hunting marks",there was very accurate !!!

Was decomised by one police officer at the park,after doing camping meal ( GRrrRRrRrrRrrr!!),always thinking in get the steel real one from dankung


----------

